# Cutting board for the mother in-law



## norman vandyke (Sep 3, 2016)

My wife's mother's house burned down some time ago and while gathering up stuff to furnish her new house, I decided to make her a cutting board despite her lack of cooking skills. Haha

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Ray D (Sep 3, 2016)

Cool stuff. You have quit a variety of wood there. 
Ray


----------



## norman vandyke (Sep 3, 2016)

Ray D said:


> Cool stuff. You have quit a variety of wood there.
> Ray


Naturally. Haha! Rengas is the thin red vertical strip and there are at least 3 species of oak, though I have no idea which species.


----------



## Ray D (Sep 3, 2016)

Never heard of Rengas. Are the three oak species all locally collected?


----------



## norman vandyke (Sep 3, 2016)

Ray D said:


> Never heard of Rengas. Are the three oak species all locally collected?


Nope. All pallet wood.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 4, 2016)

Very nice of you Norm! Even tho she can't cook worth a dam!! Haha


----------



## Kevin (Sep 4, 2016)

I've heard that when your house burns down it's like losing a close family member. Hope I never have to find out. Nice of you to make her a cutting board - it's a nice looking one.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------

